# Cheap and Quick fursuit maker?



## mixpomdog (Apr 22, 2018)

Are there any fursuit makers that can make tooney partials relatively quickly, and for a less-expensive price?I don't really have a lot money to buy a normal fursuit and i really want to know if there are a cheap and quick fursuit maker


----------



## haillin (Apr 23, 2018)

Cheap and quick fursuits will bring you disappointment and a product unlikely to last. However, a cheap way to get suiting would be to go on one of the mascot sites and get a full kit for about 200-500$.. they are not original, they are not good looking, and there are thousands of them. My advise is to save up your money and use a good custom suit maker, make sure to see a copy of their work and get references


----------



## mixpomdog (Apr 23, 2018)

haillin said:


> Cheap and quick fursuits will bring you disappointment and a product unlikely to last. However, a cheap way to get suiting would be to go on one of the mascot sites and get a full kit for about 200-500$.. they are not original, they are not good looking, and there are thousands of them. My advise is to save up your money and use a good custom suit maker, make sure to see a copy of their work and get references


Thanks!


----------



## MorningWolfStudios (May 1, 2018)

Hello, we can get our fursuits finished in 6 weeks with a rush fee. we have over 6 makers working on one fursuit to make sure quality goes into each fursuit part. whats even better is you can choose your price.www.morningwolfstudios.com: mornngwolfstudios


----------



## mixpomdog (May 2, 2018)

MorningWolfStudios said:


> Hello, we can get our fursuits finished in 6 weeks with a rush fee. we have over 6 makers working on one fursuit to make sure quality goes into each fursuit part. whats even better is you can choose your price.www.morningwolfstudios.com: mornngwolfstudios


Cool I might check u out!


----------

